# [A] Leichter 26 Zoll Disc Laufradsatz fürs Kids Bike (~1350g)



## Colt__Seavers (21. Dezember 2019)

*Update 08. Juli 2020:
Kürzlich habe ich zwei Satz sehr leichte 26" BOR Felgen in 24 Loch ergattern können. 24L schränkt die Wahl der Naben leider sehr ein, erst Recht wenn es leicht und günstig sein soll. Eigentlich bleiben hier nur die Novatec D411SB und D412SB, welche aber teurer sind als die ARC. Jedoch ist damit ein LRS um die 1200g realisierbar. Wer interessiert ist, einfach PN schreiben.*

Ich biete euch an einen neuen sehr leichten *26" Disc Laufradsatz *aufzubauen, ähnlich diesem hier.
ca. *1340g* (Schnellspanner Version)
ca. *1370g* (Steckachse)
Bei dem Gewicht sollte klar sein, dass keine minderwertigen Teile verbaut werden. Einsatz nur für leichte Fahrer wie Kinder.
Nur bin ich mir unsicher ob es für einen solchen LRS Bedarf gibt, oder ihr lieber selbst aufbaut. Und was ich dafür nehmen kann bin ich mir auch unsicher. Möchte ja auch ein bisschen + machen. Sind 229€ da angemessen? Möchte ja nicht drauf sitzen bleiben.
Laufradsätze von z.B. VPACE sind teurer und schwerer und der von Federleicht ist fast doppelt so teuer bei etwa gleichem Gewicht.
Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen.

Gruß Colt


----------



## Colt__Seavers (21. Dezember 2019)

Die folgenden Komponenten sind Vorschläge meinerseits, da diese sehr gut funktionieren und harmonieren. Sie lassen ein sehr niedriges Gewicht bei niedrigen Kosten zu. Änderungen sind durchaus möglich, könnten aber zu höheren Kosten und Gewicht führen.

Felgen
BOR XMD 333 aus Deutschland mit grösten Speichenlöchern. Farbe schwarz. Beide 32L. Tubeless Ready
Diese Felgen haben diverse Weltmeister-Titel im XC geholt.
Rote BOR XMD 333 oder weiße NoTubes ZTR Alpine gingen auch, bringen aber insgesamt Mehrkosten von 20€ mit sich

Naben
400-430g leichte Naben mit Industrielager (2x VR, 4x HR)
Bei dem Preis von 229€ nur mit Shimano Freilauf (4 Klinken mit 48 Eingriffspunkten) und Schnellspanner
Farbe schwarz/rot/blau/Titan möglich
Steckachse boost/non-boost oder XD Freilauf mit Aufpreis möglich
Hier dann Farbe schwarz/rot möglich

Speichen
Sapim Laser silber oder schwarz
Andere gehen auch, sind aber schwerer und teurer. Für Kinderfahrrad sind Laser ausreichend

Nippel
Sapim Polyax 14mm in allen verfügbaren Farben

Einspeichmethode
nach Gerd Schraner / DT Swiss Style

Gruß Colt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (21. Dezember 2019)

Ich möchte nur erwähnt haben, dass ich sowas nicht hauptberuflich mache. Ich bin zwar Maschinenbau-Ing. aber Fahrradbau ist nur mein Hobby. Ich bastel Abends gern an meinen Projekten, also wieso nicht auch etwas für jemand anders. Sprich ich bin nicht so schnell wie ein Shop/Laden. Die Komponenten würden für jeden Laufradsatz neu von mir gekauft werden, das braucht Zeit. Das solltet ihr also bedenken.

Gruß Colt


----------



## Colt__Seavers (22. Dezember 2019)

@olsche @Albschrat @Thilo81 @Broiler-aus-GG @afru 
Hier geht's weiter. Oder eben per PN.


----------



## Albschrat (24. Dezember 2019)

Hast Du schon ein Bild von dem LRS?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (24. Dezember 2019)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Hast Du schon ein Bild von dem LRS?


Von genau dem hier im Beispiel benannten nicht, da dies ja als kommende Auftragsarbeit im Bedarfsfall sein soll. Aber ich habe einen sehr ähnlichen knapp unter 1400g im ersten post verlinkt.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (26. Dezember 2019)

Auch rote BOR Felgen wären für einen Aufpreis von 20€ im Laufradsatz möglich. Diese gibt es aber nur noch in begrenzter Stückzahl. Schreibt mich schnell an, wenn ihr euch diese für einen Aufbau bei mir sichern wollt. Mit roten Nippeln und roten Naben ein Hingucker.


----------



## LockeTirol (27. Dezember 2019)

Super Laufradsatz zum guten Preis. Finde ich super dass du dir die Arbeit machst!


----------



## Colt__Seavers (23. Januar 2020)

Das erste "Kundenprojekt" ist fertig und ich möchte hier ein paar Bilder teilen.
Gesamtgewicht liegt bei etwa 1365g.

Bevor die Frage aufkommt, ja das ist nicht meine Wohnung, sondern eine Art Hotelzimmer


----------



## samilio (23. Januar 2020)

Ich kenne die Naben zwar nicht (Ali?) aber wenn die einigermaßen was taugen ist das ein Top Angebot von dir für einen tollen LRS! 

Es geht doch nichts über liebevoll von Hand eingespeichte Laufräder


----------



## Colt__Seavers (23. Januar 2020)

samilio schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Naben zwar nicht (Ali?) aber wenn die einigermaßen was taugen ist das ein Top Angebot von dir für einen tollen LRS!
> 
> Es geht doch nichts über liebevoll von Hand eingespeichte Laufräder


Von Langzeiterfahrung kann man bei den Naben (ja Ali) nicht sprechen, aber sie machen von der Herstellungsqualität und Technik einen soliden Eindruck.
2 gedichtete Industrielager vorne, 4 hinten. Dicke Nabenflansche mit 3mm Stärke. Und was ich sehr gut finde, einen 4 Klinken Freilauf mit jeweils 3 Zähnen im Eingriff in insgesamt 48 Zähnen.




Auch Steckachse, XD, Straightpull, Centerlock bietet ARC an.





						Taicang Xiangyue Sports Equipment
					






					www.arc-china.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (23. Januar 2020)

Sieht aus als wenn du das abends auf Geschäftsreise machst


----------



## Colt__Seavers (23. Januar 2020)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Sieht aus als wenn du das abends auf Geschäftsreise machst


Hahaaaa, ja so ähnlich. Ist aber außerplanmäßig gekommen. Wollte die freie Zeit "woanders" bestmöglich nutzen und Laufradbau ist fast eine therapeutische Maßnahme.

Die BOR Felgen sind aber recht zickig beim Aufbau im Vergleich zu den ZTR Alpine. Dauert ne ganze Weile die ohne Seiten- und Höhenschläge, mit möglichst homogener Speichenspannung und dann noch mittig hinzukriegen.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (25. Januar 2020)

Naben für die nächsten beiden Sätze sind eingetrudelt


----------



## spümco (25. Januar 2020)

Ich finde das echt gut, was du da treibst-leider muss ich noch ein-zwei Jahre warten, wobei die Ungeduld aber zunehmend an Bedeutung gewinnt ?


----------



## spümco (5. März 2020)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> *Update:
> Aktuell keine leichten, schwarzen 26" Felgen verfügbar, mit denen der Preis von 229€ zu halten ist. Sobald ich wieder welche ergattert habe, gebe ich hier Bescheid.*
> 
> Ich biete euch an einen neuen sehr leichten *26" Disc Laufradsatz *aufzubauen, ähnlich diesem hier.
> ...





spümco schrieb:


> Ich finde das echt gut, was du da treibst-leider muss ich noch ein-zwei Jahre warten, wobei die Ungeduld aber zunehmend an Bedeutung gewinnt ?



Bezüglich Ungeduld - baust Du das auch in 24"


----------



## Colt__Seavers (5. März 2020)

spümco schrieb:


> Bezüglich Ungeduld - baust Du das auch in 24"


Jupp, gerade einen fertig gebaut 1245g als Satz.
War aber ne heiden Arbeit die kleinen weichen Felgen (Crest) in zwei Richtungen gerade und mittig zu bekommen und dann noch die Speichenspannung möglichst homogen zu halten. Am HR war ich 5h zu Gange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (6. März 2020)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Jupp, gerade einen fertig gebaut 1245g als Satz.
> War aber ne heiden Arbeit die kleinen weichen Felgen (Crest) in zwei Richtungen gerade und mittig zu bekommen und dann noch die Speichenspannung möglichst homogen zu halten. Am HR war ich 5h zu Gange.
> Anhang anzeigen 990286Anhang anzeigen 990284Anhang anzeigen 990283Anhang anzeigen 990282Anhang anzeigen 990281Anhang anzeigen 990285Anhang anzeigen 990279Anhang anzeigen 990278Anhang anzeigen 990287


Geil und preislich landet man dann wo?


----------



## zygich (10. März 2020)

Also ich kann sagen, dass sich die 5 h für's Hinterrad aber gelohnt haben. 
Die zwei Teilchen stehen nun nämlich nicht mehr im Garten von Colt, sondern bei mir im Keller.

Vielen lieben Dank nochmals für die "Betreuung" und die fachliche sowie handwerklich einwandfreie Umsetzung der Einzelteile zu einem Laufradsatz! Der Preis hängt natürlich stark von den Einzelpreisen ab. Da ich die Crest-Felgen für gerade mal 113 € ergattern konnte, schmälert sich der Gesamtpreis enorm.

Dazu kann und wird evtl. der Erschaffer der Räder noch etwas sagen. Will ja hier nicht vorgreifen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. März 2020)

zygich schrieb:


> Da ich die Crest-Felgen für gerade mal 113 € ergattern konnte,


Wo denn?


----------



## zygich (10. März 2020)

Ich habe eine Weile die Angebote beobachtet und konnte sie dann bei Amazon für diesen - unschlagbar günstigen - Gesamtpreis erwerben. Das geschah allerdings bereits im Januar. Bei welchem Preis sie derzeit dort oder in den Weiten des Netzes liegen, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (10. März 2020)

spümco schrieb:


> Geil und preislich landet man dann wo?


Ich hatte dir ja schon per PN geschrieben, aber da @zygich sich ja als Käufer hat zu Erkennen gegeben hat, möchte ich hier auch nochmal ein paar Worte drüber verlieren.
Die Amazonpreise für Fahrradteile haben manchmal nur Minuten Bestand, da es oft Rückläufer sind, für die kein Lagerplatz frei ist.

Der Preis für den LRS ist recht variabel, da nicht sicher ist zu welchem Kurs die Felgen zu beziehen sind. @zygich hatte hier echt richtig Glück. Oft kosten die Teile aber zusammen 160€. Naben, Speichen und Nippel sind im Preis stabil.
Ist eben die Frage wer mehr als 300€ für ein LRS in die Hand nehmen will, der oft nur 1-2 Jahre in Gebrauch ist. Klar, der Wiederverkaufswert ist relativ hoch, aber mit den ARC Naben auch nicht sehr hoch, da diese unbekannt sind. Mit Tune Naben, die jeder kennt, wäre der Wiederverkaufswert weitaus höher, aber der Kaufpreis mit über 500€ auch.
Eine leichte bezahlbare 24" Felgen-Alternative ist mir nicht bekannt, außer vielleicht OEM Felgen die ich nicht beziehen kann.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Albschrat (10. März 2020)

Ich hab mittlerweile meine beiden LRS auch bekommen. Top Service und sehen sehr gut gemacht aus. Vielen Dank nochmal.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (10. März 2020)

Freue mich sehr über eure positive Rückmeldung hier @zygich und @Albschrat
Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## zygich (10. März 2020)

Geben ist seliger denn Nehmen! Gern geschehen und jederzeit wieder! 
Deine Arbeit muss auch in angemessenen Worten ihren Lob finden, denn allein Bilder und Gewichte sagen nur einen Bruchteil des Ganzen.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (19. März 2020)

Ein weiteres Projekt steht an










(Die Farben sind auf den Fotos etwas satter als in Realität)


----------



## samilio (19. März 2020)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Projekt steht an


Sehr schick.   

Sind das die BOR Felgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (19. März 2020)

samilio schrieb:


> Sehr schick.
> 
> Sind das die BOR Felgen?


Jupp, die letzten die bike24 noch hatte.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (17. Juni 2020)

Nabend zusammen.
Interessiert sich jemand für folgendes Aufbau-Angebot:

*329€ 26" LRS mit ca. 1200g Gewicht*
Naben Novatec 411/412
Speichen Sapim Laser
Nippel Sapim Polyax
Felgen BOR
Achsen und Freilauf frei wählbar.

Wenn ja, bitte PN


----------



## Colt__Seavers (2. Januar 2021)

Gesundes Neues euch.
Hier gibt's mal wieder was neues, dieses Mal für meinen Kumpel @Matsraptor
VR heute schon mal locker eingespeicht.

Felgen: ZTR Crest MK3
Naben: Novatec D791/792SB
Speichen: Sapim Laser
Nippel: Sapim Polyax 24mm Aluminum

Die 791/792 sind nicht die leichtesten Naben, aber sie haben so einige Vorzüge, welche bei diesem Projekt Anforderung sind:

Humaner Preis ~110€ für das Set
In rot verfügbar
28L
XD Freilauf (bei ARC schwierig)
VR von QR auf 15mm Steckachse umbaubar (Kit wird dazu geliefert)


----------



## OEMcomputer (2. Januar 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Die BOR Felgen sind aber recht zickig beim Aufbau im Vergleich zu den ZTR Alpine. Dauert ne ganze Weile die ohne Seiten- und Höhenschläge, mit möglichst homogener Speichenspannung und dann noch mittig hinzukriegen.



Na das tut gut, das hier zu lesen.
Ich hatte mir auch einen weitgehend identischen LRS gebaut.
Dachte schon ich bin zu blöd für diese Felgen...


----------



## Colt__Seavers (2. Januar 2021)

OEMcomputer schrieb:


> Na das tut gut, das hier zu lesen.
> Ich hatte mir auch einen weitgehend identischen LRS gebaut.
> Dachte schon ich bin zu blöd für diese Felgen...


Der Fluch weicher Felgen und saumäßig geschweißten Felgenstößen.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (22. Januar 2021)

Was tut man nicht alles für die Kids der Kumpels...


----------



## TomR. (4. September 2021)

moin, ich suche nen leichten 26" Laufradsatz mit weissen Felgen und evtl. weissen oder schwarzen Naben und schwarzen Speichen&Nippeln...ich finde im Netz nichts unter 2kg, das bezahlbar ist...kannst du helfen? Grüße - tommy


----------



## Colt__Seavers (5. September 2021)

TomR. schrieb:


> moin, ich suche nen leichten 26" Laufradsatz mit weissen Felgen und evtl. weissen oder schwarzen Naben und schwarzen Speichen&Nippeln...ich finde im Netz nichts unter 2kg, das bezahlbar ist...kannst du helfen? Grüße - tommy


Hey Tommy,
Ein fertiger LRS wäre dieser hier. Ist aber Boost Standard.








						Komplett-Laufräder
					






					www.panchowheels.com
				



Sonst fällt mir da nur selbst aufbauen ein. Aber Teile gibt's so gut wie keine weißen.
Weiße Felgen gibt es sehr wenige und leichte fallen mir keine aktuellen mehr ein. Die ZTR Alpine wäre eine leichte weiße gewesen, wird aber nicht mehr hergestellt. Vor 2 Jahren hat man sie noch ab und an gefunden, heute noch noch auf Kleinanzeigen.
Auch bei weiße Naben gibt es keine Nachfrage mehr. Da fallen mir nur ältere Modelle von DT Swiss oder Novatec ein.
Sorry, tut mir leid.


----------



## spümco (16. Dezember 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Von Langzeiterfahrung kann man bei den Naben (ja Ali) nicht sprechen, aber sie machen von der Herstellungsqualität und Technik einen soliden Eindruck.
> 2 gedichtete Industrielager vorne, 4 hinten. Dicke Nabenflansche mit 3mm Stärke. Und was ich sehr gut finde, einen 4 Klinken Freilauf mit jeweils 3 Zähnen im Eingriff in insgesamt 48 Zähnen.
> Anhang anzeigen 968620
> 
> ...



Ich habe diese Naben bei mir auch im Einsatz, jetzt habe ich bemerkt, dass die Hinterradnabe doch ein ganz schönes Spiel entwickelt hat. Ich habe den Ali Shop bereits kontaktiert, leider noch keine abschließende Rückmeldung. Du hast ja auch schon ne ganze Menge der Naben verbaut, wie sind deine Erfahrungen bzgl. Dauerhaltbarkeit - meine sind ca. 1,5 Jahre am 24er im Einsatz, aber auch echtes Gelände dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (16. Dezember 2021)

spümco schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Naben bei mir auch im Einsatz, jetzt habe ich bemerkt, dass die Hinterradnabe doch ein ganz schönes Spiel entwickelt hat. Ich habe den Ali Shop bereits kontaktiert, leider noch keine abschließende Rückmeldung. Du hast ja auch schon ne ganze Menge der Naben verbaut, wie sind deine Erfahrungen bzgl. Dauerhaltbarkeit - meine sind ca. 1,5 Jahre am 24er im Einsatz, aber auch echtes Gelände dabei.


Zwar 2 Jahre im Einsatz hier, aber so gut wie kein Gelände. Meinst du Lagerspiel? Und die Lager einfach tauschen?


----------



## spümco (16. Dezember 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Zwar 2 Jahre im Einsatz hier, aber so gut wie kein Gelände. Meinst du Lagerspiel? Und die Lager einfach tauschen?


ja Lagerspiel - sorry. Lagertausch wäre natürlich möglich, Ich wollte nur erstmal abwarten was der Verkäufer sagt. 
Ich wollte nur mal deine Erfahrungen hören - danke!


----------



## Colt__Seavers (16. Dezember 2021)

spümco schrieb:


> ja Lagerspiel - sorry. Lagertausch wäre natürlich möglich, Ich wollte nur erstmal abwarten was der Verkäufer sagt.
> Ich wollte nur mal deine Erfahrungen hören - danke!


Ah verstehe. Ich glaube bei 1,5 Jahren und Gelände haben auch Markennaben ab und an mal ausgeschlagene oder raue Lager. Solange die Lagersitze noch intakt sind, ist ja alles ok.


----------

